# Which foundation, MAC's Studio Fix Fluid or Giorgio Armani's Face Fabric?



## Andromeda18_ (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi!

I have a rather healthy looking skin with one problem, it's extremely oily. I don't have any acne problems but I do get one or two pimples every once in a while.

I'm considering purchasing either MAC's Studio Fix Fluid or Giorgio Armani's Face Fabric but I don't know which one will work better with my oily skin.
Face Fabric is supposed to be a sort of colored primer and since primers are good at controlling oiliness I'm guessing this foundation is good for my skin type. On the other hand, I read a lot of post of Specktra members with oily skins saying SFF is fantastic. 

So my question is, which one should I buy? SFF is considerably cheaper than Face Fabric so that's something that needs to be taken into consideration as well. My skin doesn't usually require a lot of coverage but I can easily deal with medium coverage. I just don't want a foundation that will give me that horrible mask look, I want it to look very natural. 

I've never tried any MAC foundations so, please, feel free to recommend any other foundations you think would be better for my skin.


----------



## anshu7 (Sep 23, 2008)

foundations with spf do not photograph well.u may want to keep tht in mind. I amy be adding to the confusion but mufe fdtns are also good.u may want to chk thm out as well


----------



## Andromeda18_ (Sep 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anshu7* 

 
_foundations with spf do not photograph well._

 
Why is that? Ever since I was a child I never enjoyed being photographed so I can't say I've noticed that, simply because I have very few pictures of myself. But anyway, what if I were to use 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 before applying a foundation without spf, would that do the trick?


----------



## Kiseki (Sep 24, 2008)

Face Fabric will not give you medium coverage. Look into Armani's Luminous Silk foundation for that type of finish.

Studio Finish tends to oxidize, so try to get a sample and test drive it, if you're prone to break outs proceed with caution.


----------

